# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Evolucioni! Realitet apo një Përrallë e shëmtuar!

## Akus

Ne kete teme do doja te diskutonim rreth teorise se famshme te evolucionit.
Si nismetar i kesaj teme deshiroj qe debati te zhvillohet duke u bazuar ne argumenta shkencore.

----------


## gladiator

Argumenti me i mire jane tiparet tona ,te cilat nuk ndryshojne shume nga ato te majmunit.
Do thoni pse ne jemi intelektualisht me te zhvilluar nga majmunet e sotem ?
Sepse ne dhe ata e kemi prejardhjen nga nje rrace majmuni tashme jo-ekzistent.
Per miliona vjet jo vetem speciet ndryshojne ,por edhe TOKA vete e cila nuk eshte njesoj si ka qene.
 Gj t m .

----------


## Akus

Pak hisrori !!!
Personi që paraqiti atë që njihet si teoria e evolucionit ishte një natyralist amator anglez, «arls Robert Darvin. Darvini kurrë nuk pati rastin të merrte një edukim shkollor në biologji. Ai kishte vetëm një interes amator për natyrën dhe gjallesat. Interesi i tij e nxiti të merrte pjesë në një ekspeditë me anijen Bigëll që u nis nga Anglia në 1832 dhe udhëtoi në rajone të ndryshme të botës për 5 vjet. Darvini i ri ishte mjaft i impresionuar nga shumëllojshmëria e specieve të gjalla e në veçanti nga një lloj fringilash (zogj endemikë) që pa në ishujt Galapagos. Ai mendoi se ndryshimi i sqepave të tyre ishte shkaktuar nga nevoja e tyre për t'u për- shtatur me kushtet e jetesës. Me këtë ide në mendje ai supozoi se origjina e jetës dhe llojeve gjendej në konceptin e "përshtatjes me ambientin". Sipas Darvinit, llojet e ndryshme nuk ishin krijuar në mënyrë të pavarur, por kishin rrjedhur nga një paraardhës i përbashkët dhe kishin ndryshuar më vonë nga njëri-tjetri si rezultat i kushteve natyrore.

Hipotezat e Darvinit nuk ishin bazuar në ndonjë zbulim shkencor apo eksperiment. Më vonë ai i ktheu ato në teori me mbështetjen dhe inkurajimin e disa biologëve materialistë të kohës së tij. Ideja ishte se individët që përshtateshin me kushtet ku jetonin i transmetonin këto përshtatje në mënyrën më të mirë te gjeneratat pasardhëse. Këto cilësi të përmirësuara u akumuluan me kalimin e kohës dhe e transformuan individin në një lloj të ri krejtësisht të ndryshëm nga paraardhësi i tij (origjina e këtyre "cilësive të përmirësuara" ishte e panjohur në atë kohë). Sipas Darvinit, njeriu ishte hallka më e zhvilluar e zinxhirit të këtij mekanizmi.

Darvini e quajti këtë proces "evolucioni nëpërmjet seleksionimit natyror". Ai mendoi se kishte zbuluar origjinën e llojeve: Origjina e një lloji ishte një lloj tjetër. Ai i publikoi këto pikëpamje në librin e tij "Origjina e llojeve me anë të seleksionimit natyror" në 1859.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Po ta lexosh me kujdes Origjinen e specieve me ane te perzgjedhjes natyrore te Darwinit, do ta vesh re se ai ne fund te librit thote qe kjo eshte nje teori qe shpjegon se si lindi jeta ne toke, aman eshte vetem nje teori.

 Teoria e darwin-it ishte vetem fillimi. Kjo per shume arsye, niveli ku ndodhej biologjia ne ato kohe por edhe mungesa e eksperimenteve pasi antropologjia as ekzistonte ne ato kohe.

 Pas Darwin-it evolucioni eshte plotesuar me shume teori te tjera, disa gabime qe ka bere Darwin-i jane eliminuar dhe sot evolucioni eshte pak a shume nje teori qe vetem bazat ka ne teoria e Darwin-it.

 Nuk mund te konsiderohet puna e Darwin-it si e pagabueshme, por me vone mbi te kane punuar shume biologe, gjenetiste, antropologe etj. dhe i kane plotesuar ato pika ku darwin-i nuk ishte i qarte ose i sigurt. Edhe sot evolucioni eshte nje teori, pasi shume nga ceshtjet qe kap nuk jane mundur te eksperimentohen, megjithate ajo jep nje shpjegim llogjik dhe te pranueshem mbi shfaqjen e jetes ne toke.

 Pershendetje. S.

----------


## Akus

Shumica e shkencëtarëve që besojnë në evolucion pranojnë teorinë neo-darviniste të evolucionit gradual. Megjithatë, në dekadat e fundit u propozua një model tjetër. I quajtur "ekuilibri i ndërprerë" ky model kundërshton idenë darviniste të evolucionit gradual dhe thotë se evolucioni ndodhi me kërcime të mëdha. Mbrojtësit e parë poterexhinj të këtij modeli u shfaqën në Amerikë në fillim të viteve shtatëdhjetë. 

Stephen Jay Gould 
Dy paleontologët amerikanë, Nils Eldredge dhe Stephen Jay Gould, e dinin mirë se thëniet e neo-Darvinizmit ishin hedhur poshtë krejtësisht nga gjetjet fosile. Fosilet provonin se organizmat e gjallë nuk erdhën nga një zhvillim gradual, por u shfaqën papritur plotësisht të formuar. Neo-Darvinizmi jetonte me shpresën e përvëluar - të cilën e kanë akoma - se një ditë do të gjendeshin format kalimtare të humbura. Kur e kuptuan se kjo shpresë ishte e kotë Eldredge dhe Gould përsëri nuk qenë në gjen- dje të braktisnin dogmën e tyre të evolucionit, ndaj paraqitën një model të ri që u quajt "ekuilibri i ndërprerë". Thelbi i modelit të tyre ishte mendimi se evolucioni nuk ndodhi si rezultat i ndryshimeve të vogla, por ai ndodhi papritur dhe me ndryshime të mëdha. Ky model nuk është gjë tjetër veçse fantazi. P.sh. paleontologu evropian O. H. Shindewolf, i cili i hapi rrugën Eldredge dhe Gould, thotë se zogu i parë doli nga një vezë zvarraniku si një mutacion vigan, pra, si rezultat i një aksidenti gjigand që ndodhi në strukturën gjenetike.9 Sipas të njëjtës teori disa kafshë tokësore duke pësuar transformim të papritur duhet të ishin kthyer në balena. Këto thënie kundërshtojnë krejtësisht rregullat e gjenetikës, biofizikës e biokimisë dhe janë po aq shkencore sa mund të jetë i tillë tregimi i bukur për bretkosën që u kthye në princeshë. Megjithatë duke vuajtur krizën e pranimit të neo-Darvinizmit disa paleontologë evolucionistë e përqafuan këtë teori, e cila ishte akoma më e çuditshme dhe e pamundur se dhe vetë neo-Darvinizmi.

Qëllimi i vetëm i këtij modeli ishte të shpjegonte boshllëkun në të dhënat fosile, të cilat neo-Darvinizmi nuk mund t'i shpjegonte. Eshtë krejtësisht e palogjikshme përpjekja për të shpjeguar boshllëqet fosilore në evolucionin e zogjve me thënien se "zogu doli krejt papritur prej një veze zvarraniku", sepse vetë evolucionistët pranojnë se evoluimi i një specie në një tjetër kërkon ndryshime të mëdha në kodin gjenetik. Asnjë mutacion nuk mund të përmirësojë kodin gjenetik. Mutacionet vetëm e çrregullojnë kodin gjenetik. Kështu mutacioni vigan i imagjinuar nga modeli i "ekuili brit të ndërprerë" mund të shkaktojë vetëm dëmtime dhe reduktime vigane në kodin gjenetik, asgjë më tepër.

----------


## Akus

Për më tepër modeli i "ekuilibrit të ndërprerë" u rrëzua që në hapin e parë, pasi ishte i paaftë t'i jepte përgjigje çështjes së origjinës së jetës, e cila është çështja që hedh poshtë që në fillim neo-Darvinizmin. Që nga momenti kur nuk mund të vërtetohet ardhja e rastësishme në ekzistencë e një proteine të vetme, ndërkohë që organizmat përbëhen nga miliona proteina, debati merr fund duke e nxjerrë evolucionin gradual apo të ndërprerë krejt nga fusha e lojës.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Evolucioni eshte nje teori qe perpiqet te jape nje shpjegim se si lindi jeta ne toke. Duke qene nje teori domosdo qe ka vend edhe per lindjen e nenteorive, te spekullimeve dhe kjo vjen nga fakti qe cdo evolicionist ato pika qe evolucioni nuk mund t'i provoje eksperimetalisht, mundohet t'i plotesoje me mendime apo me teori personale dhe kjo sjell nje haos ne teorine evolucioniste dhe njeriu i shkrete nuk di se ku te besoje. Megjithate kjo nuk provon asgje dhe nuk hedh poshte asgje.

 Edhe ne teorine e krijimit ka shume pika konfuze, ja te te jap nje shembull: Sipas krijimit njeriu ka rreth 6000 vjet ne toke, sipas krijimit nuk eshte e qarte kush u krijua fillimisht toka apo qielli etj si keto. Cdo teori ka boshlleqe por te pakten evolucioni eshte nje teori llogjike dhe shume me komplete se krijimi.

 Pershendetje, S.

----------


## Akus

> _Postuar më parë nga SuNRiSeR_ 
> *Evolucioni eshte nje teori qe perpiqet te jape nje shpjegim se si lindi jeta ne toke. Duke qene nje teori domosdo qe ka vend edhe per lindjen e nenteorive, te spekullimeve dhe kjo vjen nga fakti qe cdo evolicionist ato pika qe evolucioni nuk mund t'i provoje eksperimetalisht, mundohet t'i plotesoje me mendime apo me teori personale dhe kjo sjell nje haos ne teorine evolucioniste dhe njeriu i shkrete nuk di se ku te besoje. 
> 
>  Pershendetje, S.*


Dakort jam me ty sunriser po ne librat e bilogjise ama na paraqitet skema e evolucionit .As nuk permendet krijimi si alternative por te vetmet shtigje qe lihen jane brenda teorise se evolucionit.Apo a kam gabim?
Nese teoria nuk eshte e vertetuar atehere me cte drejte , paraqitet i argument shkencor?
Ne vijim te temes , me kismet te Zotit, do te sjell goxha informacion mbi shume gafa te evolucionit , te cilat besoj se njerezit nuk para i vene re.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Akus!

 Jo kudo eshte situata qe evolucioni paraqitet si fakt. Te pakten ketu ne perendim une di fare mire qe ne shkollat e mesme jepet edhe teoria e krijimit, biles ekziston edhe nje kurs fakultativ mbi fene.

 Detyrimisht qe ne Shqiperi evolucioni eshte paraqitur si e vetmja teori mbi ekzistencen e jetes ne toke pasi vete sistemi promovonte idene e mosekzistences se zotit.

 Megjithate kjo nuk e hedh poshte evolucionin pasi studimet mbi te vazhdojne dhe si i thone shpresa vdes e fundit. Une ketu ne forum nuk po mundohem te mbroj evolucionin por thjesht te sjell ato pak fakte qe e mbeshtesin.

 Pershendetje, S.

----------


## Akus

> _Postuar më parë nga SuNRiSeR_ 
> *Akus!
> 
>   Detyrimisht qe ne Shqiperi evolucioni eshte paraqitur si e vetmja teori mbi ekzistencen e jetes ne toke pasi vete sistemi promovonte idene e mosekzistences se zotit.
> 
> *


Edhe ketu ke folur sipas besimit tend dhe jo me argumente shkencore.Te te them te drejten , une e shoh si te pashmangshme existencen e nje krijuesi sa me shume thelloj njohurite e mija shkencore.Cdo gje qe na rrethon eshte nje tregues i qarte krijimi.Kjo qe thashe une perseri mbeshtetet kryesisht ne besim dhe perdorimin e llogjikes , por edhe ajo qe ti pretendon se mbeshtet nga shkenca , faktikisht eshte e mbeshtetur thjesht ne besimin tend.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Akus!

 Duke u nisur nga mjekesia dhe biologjia ekziston nje lidhje e ngushte dhe e pandare midis funksionit te nje organi dhe morfologjise se tij. 
 Ne rast se funksioni i nje organi vjen duke u zhvilluar kjo presupozon qe edhe organi eshte zhvilluar. 

 Besoj qe edhe ti dhe te gjithe besimtaret e pranojne qe intelekti njerezor ka ardhur gjithnje duke u zhvilluar. Nuk mund te krahasojme intelektin e nje njeriu qe ka jetuar ne paleolit me ate te njeriut te sotem. Kjo do te thote qe kjo rritje e intelektit ka ardhur si pasoj e zhvillimit te trurit te njeriut. Dhe ky zhvillim eshte dicka qe flet pro evolucionit dhe kunder krijimit.

 Tjeter, pershtatshmeria sipas Darwin, eshte modaliteti se si ndodh perzgjedhja natyrore dmth me terma me moderne, natyra perzgjedh individin me te evoluar gjenetikisht duke i dhene disa tipare qe e bejne me te thjeshte mbijetesen. Qeniet me pak te evoluara nuk mund te konkurojne me te ne kete lufte mbijetese, madje shpesh here nuk mund as te transmetojne informacionin gjenetik "me defekt" tek pasardhesit e tyre. Psh. eshte e njohur qe personat qe lindim me defekte kromozomiale ose dhe gjenetike ne disa raste jane sterile. Kjo eshte perzgjedhja natyrore. Natyra zgjedh individin i cili do linde nje pasardhes te afte per te mbijetuar, te tjeret qe nuk mund ta realizojne kete as qe e kane mundesine per te sjelle ne jete nje qenie inferiore. 

 Solla vetem 2 pika ketu. Me vone do vazhdoj dhe me te tjerat.

 Pershendetje, S.

----------


## Akus

> _Postuar më parë nga SuNRiSeR_ 
> *Akus!
> 
>  Duke u nisur nga mjekesia dhe biologjia ekziston nje lidhje e ngushte dhe e pandare midis funksionit te nje organi dhe morfologjise se tij. 
>  Ne rast se funksioni i nje organi vjen duke u zhvilluar kjo presupozon qe edhe organi eshte zhvilluar.*


Dakort jam deri ktu




> _Postuar më parë nga SuNRiSeR_ 
> 
> * Besoj qe edhe ti dhe te gjithe besimtaret e pranojne qe intelekti njerezor ka ardhur gjithnje duke u zhvilluar. Nuk mund te krahasojme intelektin e nje njeriu qe ka jetuar ne paleolit me ate te njeriut te sotem. Kjo do te thote qe kjo rritje e intelektit ka ardhur si pasoj e zhvillimit te trurit te njeriut. Dhe ky zhvillim eshte dicka qe flet pro evolucionit dhe kunder krijimit.*


Je i sigurte qe ata per te cilet po flet kane qene njerez???(deri tani nuk eshte vertetuar, biles eshte vertetuar qe kane qene majmuna , por kte teme do e shqyrtojme me vone)Per aq sa na lejon historia , shohim se nuk asnje lloj ndryshimi ne intelektin e njerzve .Ndryshim ka ne permiresimin e jeteses si pasoje e zhvillimit teknollogjik i cili vjen si pasoje e shfrytezimit te dijes se paraardhesve.Smund te thuash se une qe po perdor windows XP jam me intelifgjent dhe i evoluar se anjshtanji qe nuk dinte se cishte kompjuteri.



> _Postuar më parë nga SuNRiSeR_ *
>  Tjeter, pershtatshmeria sipas Darwin, eshte modaliteti se si ndodh perzgjedhja natyrore dmth me terma me moderne, natyra perzgjedh individin me te evoluar gjenetikisht duke i dhene disa tipare qe e bejne me te thjeshte mbijetesen. Qeniet me pak te evoluara nuk mund te konkurojne me te ne kete lufte mbijetese, madje shpesh here nuk mund as te transmetojne informacionin gjenetik "me defekt" tek pasardhesit e tyre. Psh. eshte e njohur qe personat qe lindim me defekte kromozomiale ose dhe gjenetike ne disa raste jane sterile. Kjo eshte perzgjedhja natyrore. Natyra zgjedh individin i cili do linde nje pasardhes te afte per te mbijetuar, te tjeret qe nuk mund ta realizojne kete as qe e kane mundesine per te sjelle ne jete nje qenie inferiore. 
> 
> *


Sunriser.Natyren po e kthen ne nje superfuqi te mistershme qe na benka zgjedhje te perkryera pa vetedije por me me nje perpikmeri te pabesueshme.(hard to believe)
Seleksioni natyror ndihmon ne ruajtjen e elementeve te forte dhe eleminimin e te dobteve por kurrsesi nuk mund te luaje rol evolues.Mendo psh nje tufe dreresh.Normalisht qe me i dobti e me i ngathti do jete ushqim per luanin ndersa me i forti e i shpejti do mbijetoje, por ama kjo kurrsesi nuk e ben drerin te evoloje( ti dalin krahe apo organe te tjera sic pretendon darwini&company)

----------


## Akus

Modeli neo-darvinist, të cilin mund ta marrim si përfaqsuesin kryesor të teorisë së evolucionit sot, thotë se jeta ka evoluar nëpërmjet dy mekanizmave natyrorë: "seleksionimit natyror" dhe "mutacioneve". Pohimi bazë i teorisë është si më poshtë:

"Seleksionimi natyror dhe mutacionet janë dy mekanizma plotësues. Origjina e modifikimeve evolucioniste është mutacioni i rastësishëm që ndodh në strukturën gjenetike të gjallesave. Tiparet e sjella nga mutacionet seleksionohen nga mekanizmi i seleksionimit natyror e për këtë arsye gja- llesat evoluan."

Kur bën një studim të mëtejshëm në këtë teori, arrin në përfundimin se mekanizma të tillë nuk gjenden në natyrë, sepse as seleksionimi natyror as mutacionet nuk patën asnjë kontribut në evoluimin e specieve nga njëra-tjetra.

----------


## Akus

Seleksionimi natyror

Si proces natyror, seleksionimi natyror ishte familjar për biologët para Darvinit, të cilët e përkufizonin atë si një mekanizëm që i mbante speciet të pandryshuara. Darvini qe i pari person që hodhi tezën që ky proces kishte aftësi t'i bënte speciet të evoluonin e më pas ngriti të gjithë teorinë e tij mbi këtë bazë. Emri që ai i vuri librit tregon se seleksionimi natyror ishte baza e teorisë së Darvinit: Origjina e llojeve me anë të seleksionimit natyror.

Që nga koha e Darvinit s'ka pasur as provën më të vogël që të tregojë se seleksionimi natyror bëri që gjallesat të evoluonin. Colin Patterson, kryepaleontolog në Muzeun e Historisë së Natyrës, në Angli dhe një evolucionist i shquar, midis të tjerash thekson se seleksionimi natyror nuk është vërejtur kurrë që të ketë aftësi t'i bëjë gjërat të evoluojnë:

Asnjë nuk ka prodhuar ndonjë herë një specie me anë të mekanizmit të seleksionimit natyror, bile as që i janë afruar asaj, kur dihet se shumica e argumenteve të neo-Darvinizmit kanë lidhje me këtë çështje.

Seleksionimi natyror bën që gjallesat më të afta për të përballuar kushtet e jetës t'ia dalin të kenë pasardhës që do të mbijetojnë, ndërsa ato që janë të paafta do të zhduken. P.sh. në një tufë drerësh, e cila kërcënohet nga kafshët e egra sigurisht ata individë të tufës që mund të vrapojnë më shpejt do të mbijetojnë. Kjo është e vërtetë. Por sado që ky proces të zgjasë ai kurrë nuk ka për t'i transformuar këta drerë në një lloj kafshe tjetër. Dreri ka për të mbetur gjithmonë dre.

Kur shikon ato pak episode që evolucionistët paraqesin si shembuj të vëzhguar të seleksionimit natyror do të vësh re se ato nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse thjesht përpjekje për të të bërë budalla.

----------


## Akus

Nxirja industriale

Në 1986 Dugllas Futujma publikoi një libër, Biologjia e Evolucionit, i cili mbahet si një nga burimet që shpjegon teorinë e evolucionit, me anë të seleksionimit natyror, në mënyrën më të qartë. Shembulli më i njohur i marrë prej tij për këtë çështje janë fluturat Biston Betularia, të cilat filluan të "nxihen" gjatë revolucionit industrial në Angli.

Sipas shpjegimeve, në periudhën e fillimit të revolucionit industrial në Angli ngjyra e lëkurave të pemëve rreth Mançesterit ishte e hapur. Për këtë arsye, fluturat e errëta duke qëndruar në këto pemë mund të diktoheshin lehtësisht nga zogjtë që ushqeheshin me to dhe kështu që kishin pak mundësi të mbijetonin. Pesëdhjetë vjet më vonë, si rezultat i ndotjes, lëkurat e pemëve filluan të nxihen e, si pasojë, skenari ndryshoi. Fluturat me ngjyrë të hapur zbuloheshin më lehtë dhe gjuheshin më shumë. Kjo solli që numri i fluturave me ngjyrë të hapur të ulej dhe i atyre me ngjyrë të errët të ngrihej. Evolucionistët e përdorin këtë si provë të madhe për teorinë e tyre, duke thënë se fluturat me ngjyrë të hapur evoluan në flutura me ngjyrë të errët.

Shembulli i nxirjes industriale sigurisht nuk mund të merret si provë për evolucionin, pasi ky proces nuk prodhoi specie të reja fluturash. 

Duhet të jetë për të gjithë e qartë se kjo ngjarje nuk mund të përdoret në asnjë mënyrë si provë për teorinë e evolucionit, sepse seleksionimi natyror nuk çoi në shfaqjen e një forme të re gjallese që nuk kishte ekzistuar më parë. Fluturat e errëta ekzistonin në popullatën e fluturave që para revolucionit industrial. Më vonë ndryshoi vetëm raporti i numrit midis fluturave të errëta dhe atyre me ngjyrë të hapur. Fluturat nuk fituan ndonjë tipar apo organ të ri që do të çonte në një specifikim. Që një flutur të shndë- rrohet në një specie tjetër, p.sh. zog, duhet që të ndryshohet kodi gjenetik dhe kjo do të thotë që një program i tërë gjenetik, i cili përmban informacionin për tiparet e reja të zogut duhet të shtohet.

Shkurtimisht, krejtësisht në kundërshtim me atë për të cilën përbetohen evolucionistët, seleksionimi natyror nuk e ka aftësinë të shtojë, heqë apo ndryshojë një organ në një gjallesë e as nuk mund të shndërrojë një specie në një specie tjetër. Prova më e madhe që është paraqitur nga evolucionistët që nga koha e Darvinit për të mbrojtur tezën e aftësisë evolutive të seleksionimit natyror nuk ka arritur të shkojë më larg sesa "nxirja industriale" e fluturave në Angli.



A mundet seleksionimi natyror të shpjegojë kompleksitetin?

Seleksionimi natyror nuk mund të kontribuojë aspak në teorinë e evolucionit, sepse ky mekanizëm kurrë nuk mund të rrisë apo të përmirësojë informacionin gjenetik të një specieje. Ai nuk mund të transformojë një specie në një tjetër; një yll deti në peshk, peshkun në bretkosë, bretkosën në krokodil, krokodilin në zog. Mbrojtësi më i madh i "ekuilibrit të ndërprerë", Gould, duke folur për qorrsokakun e seleksionimit natyror, thotë:

Esenca e Darvinizmit përmblidhet në një frazë: Seleksionimi natyror është forca krijuese e ndryshimeve evolucioniste. Askush nuk e mohon se seleksionimi natyror luan rol në eliminimin e mospërshtatjeve (gjallesat që nuk janë të afta të përballojnë jetën zhduken), por teoritë darviniane pretendojnë se seleksionimi natyror krijon përshtatje. 11

Seleksionimi natyror shërben si një mekanizëm për të eliminuar individëd e dobët brenda një lloji të caktuar. Ai është një forcë ruajtëse që mbron llojet ekzistente nga degjenerimi, por ai nuk ka aftësinë për të transformuar një specie në një tjetër. 

Një tjetër metodë që evolucionistët përdorin është paraqitja e seleksionimit natyror si dezinjues të ndërgjegjshëm. Seleksionimi natyror nuk ka vetëdije. Ai nuk zotëron aftësinë për të dalluar se cila është e mirë dhe cila është e keqe për gjallesat. Si rezultat, seleksionimi natyror nuk mund të shpjegojë shfaqjen e organeve dhe sistemeve biologjike që kanë karakteristikën e "kompleksitetit që nuk mund të reduktohet". Këto organe dhe sisteme përbëhen nga bashkëpunimi i një numri të madh pjesësh; nëse një prej këtyre pjesëve mungon apo dëmtohet, i gjithë organi apo sistemi nuk funksionon (p.sh. syri i njeriut nuk punon po nuk punuan të gjitha pjesët e tij). Prandaj, vullneti që i bashkon të gjitha këto pjesë së bashku duhet të jetë në gjendje të shikojë në të ardhmen dhe të synojë dobinë që duhet të fitohet në fazën e fundit. Meqenëse seleksionimi natyror nuk ka vetëdije ai nuk mund të realizojë gjëra të tilla. Ky fakt, i cili hedh poshtë bazat e teorisë së evolucionit e ka shqetësuar Darvinin: "N.q.s. do të demonstrohej se një organ kompleks nuk mund të jetë formuar nga modifikime të vogla, të njëpasnjëshme e të shumta atëherë teoria ime absolutisht do të shkatërrohej." 

Seleksionimi natyror seleksionon dhe eliminon vetëm individët e dobët, të sëmurë e të paaftë të një specieje. Ai nuk mund të prodhojë specie të reja, kode të reja gjenetike apo organe. Pra nuk mund t'i evoluojë gjërat. Darvini e pranonte këtë realitet duke thënë: "Seleksionimi natyror nuk mund të bëjë asgjë derisa ndryshime të favorshme të ndodhin." Kjo është arsyeja pse neo-Darvinizmit i është dashur t'i paraqesë mutacionet si: "shkaku i ndryshimeve të dobishme", menjëherë pas seleksionimit natyror.

----------


## Akus

Mutacionet

Mutacionet përkufizohen si shkëputje apo zëvendësime që ndodhin në ADN, e cila gjendet në bërthamën e qelizës së një organizmi të gjallë dhe mban të gjithë informacionin gjenetik. Këto shkëputje apo zëvendësime janë rezultat i efekteve të jashtme si p.sh. rrezatimi apo efektet kimike. Çdo mutacion është "aksident" dhe ka një efekt të dëmshëm, pasi dëmton nukleotidet që përbëjnë ADN-në ose ndryshon vendosjen e tyre. Në shumicën e rasteve ato shkaktojnë aq dëm dhe modifikim saqë qeliza nuk mund t'i riparojë ato, ndaj dhe shkatërrohet.

Mutacioni, pas të cilit fshihen shpesh evolucionistët, nuk është shkop magjik që transformon gjallesat në një tjetër më të avancuar. Efekti direkt i mutacioneve është i dëmshëm. Ndryshimet që ndodhin nga mutacionet mund të jenë vetëm si ato të provuara nga njerëzit në Hiroshima, Nagasaki dhe Çernobil: vdekje, paaftësi dhe deformime.

Arsyeja për këtë është e thjeshtë, ADN-ja ka strukturë shumë komplekse dhe ndërhyrjet e rastësishme mund të shkaktojnë vetëm dëm në këtë strukturë. B. G. Renganathan thotë:

Mutacionet janë të vogla, të rastësishme dhe të dëmshme. Ato ndodhin rrallë dhe mundësia më e madhe është që ato të mos kenë efekt. Këto katër karakteristika të mutacioneve nënkuptojnë se mutacionet nuk mund të çojnë në një zhvillim evolucionist. Një ndryshim i rastësishëm në një organizëm tepër të specializuar është ose i paefektshëm ose i dëmshëm. Një ndryshim i rastësishëm në një orë nuk mund ta përmirësojë orën. Probabiliteti më i madh është që ky ndryshim të jetë i dëmshëm e në rastin më të mirë, i paefektshëm. Tërmeti nuk e përmirëson qytetin, ai sjell vetëm shkatërrim.

Ndaj nuk është e çuditshme që mutacione të dobishme nuk janë zbuluar deri tani. Të gjitha mutacionet kanë dëshmuar se janë të dëmshme. Shkencëtari evolucionist Woren Uever jep komentin e tij mbi raportin e Komitetit të Efekteve Gjenetike të Rrezatimit Atomik, i cili u formua për të hetuar mutacionet që u shkaktuan nga armët bërthamore të përdorura në Luftën e dytë Botërore.

Shumë do të çuditeshin nga deklarimi që praktikisht të gjitha gjenet mutante të njohura janë të dëmshme, sepse mutacionet janë pjesë e domosdoshme e evolucionit. Si mundet që një efekt i dobishëm - evoluimi drejt formave më të zhvilluara të jetës - të rezultojë nga mutacionet, të gjitha të cilat janë praktikisht të dëmshme? 

Të gjitha përpjekjet për të gjeneruar një mutacion të dobishëm kanë dështuar. Për dekada me radhë evolucionistët kanë ndërmarrë shumë ek- sperimente për të parë efektin e mutacioneve tek mizat e pemëve, për shkak se ato riprodhohen shpejt e kështu efekti i mutacioneve mund të vihej re më shpejt. Gjenerata të tëra mizash iu nënshtruan mutacioneve, por megjithatë asnjë mutacion i dobishëm nuk u vu re. Evolucionisti Gordon Taylor shkruan:

Në të gjitha mijëra eksperimentet që janë ndërmarrë për kultivimin e mizës në të gjithë botën, për më tepër se 50 vjet, nuk ka dalë kurrë një specie e re, madje as edhe një enzimë e re.16

Një tjetër kërkues, Michael Pitmen, thotë për dështimin e eksperimenteve të ndërmarra me mizat e pemëve:

Morgan, Goldschmidt, Muller dhe gjenetistë të tjerë kanë ekspozuar gjenerata të tëra mizash ndaj kushteve ekstreme të vapës, të ftohtit, dritës, errësirës, përbërjeve kimike dhe rrezatimit. Të gjitha llojet e mutacioneve, praktikisht të parëndësishme ose të dëmshme, u prodhuan. Evolucion i bërë nga njeriu? Në të vërtetë jo: Pak nga mostrat gjenetike mund të mbijetonin jashtë shisheve të kultivimit. Në praktikë mutantët ngordhin, sterilizohen ose synojnë të kthehen te tipi natyral.17

E njëjta gjë është e vlefshme edhe për njeriun. Të gjitha mutacionet që janë observuar te njerëzit kanë rezultuar të dëmshme. Mbi këtë çështje evolucionistët hodhën një perde tymi dhe bile u përpoqën të tregonin shembuj të mutacioneve të tilla të dëmshme si "prova për evolucionin". Të gjitha mutacionet që ndodhin te njeriu çojnë në deformime fizike, në lëngata si mongolizmi, sindromi i Daunit, albinizmi, nanizmi apo kanceri. Këto mutacione përmenden në librat e evolucionistëve si shembuj "të punës së mekanizmit evolutiv". Eshtë e panevojshme të thuhet se një proces që i bën njerëzit të paaftë apo të sëmurë nuk mund të jetë një "mekanizëm evolutiv"; evolucioni mendohet të prodhojë forma më të mira që kanë më shumë aftësi për të mbijetuar.

Përmbledhje: Ka tre arsye kryesore pse mutacionet nuk mund të shërbejnë për të mbështetur pranimin e evolucionit:

1- Efekti i drejtpërdrejtë i mutacioneve është i dëmshëm: Meqenëse ndodhin rastësisht, ato gati gjithmonë dëmtojnë organizmin e gjallë, tek i cili ndodhin. Arsyeja të çon të mendosh se ndërhyrje të pandërgjegjshme në një strukturë perfekte dhe komplekse nuk e përmirësojnë atë, por e dëmtojnë. Në fakt asnjë "mutacion i dobishëm" nuk është observuar kurrë.

2- Mutacionet nuk shtojnë informacion të ri në AND-në e organizmit: Pjesëzat që përbëjnë kodin gjenetik ose shkëputen nga vendi i tyre, ose shkatërrohen, ose vendosen në një vend tjetër. Mutacionet nuk mund të bëjnë që gjallesat të fitojnë organe apo tipare të reja. Ato shkaktojnë vetëm anomali dhe deformime, si p.sh. një këmbë që del nga kurrizi apo veshë që dalin nga barku.

3- Që mutacioni të transmetohet te gjenerata pasardhëse ai duhet të ndodhë në qelizat riprodhuese të organizmit: Një ndryshim i rastësishëm që ndodh në një qelizë apo organ çfarëdo të trupit nuk mund të transmetohet tek gjeneratat pasardhëse. P.sh. një sy njeriu i ndryshuar nga rrezatimi apo shkaqe të tjera nuk bën që gjeneratat pasardhëse të kenë të njëjtin sy të ndryshuar.

Eshtë e pamundur për gjallesat të evoluojnë, sepse nuk ekziston asnjë mekanizëm në natyrë që të mund t'i bëjë ato të evoluojnë. Kjo përputhet me provat e të dhënave fosile që demonstrojnë se ky skenar është mjaft larg realitetit.

----------


## Akus

Pasi te diskutojme keto me kismet te Zotit do kaloj tek fosilet.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

> _Postuar më parë nga Akus_ 
> *
> Seleksioni natyror ndihmon ne ruajtjen e elementeve te forte dhe eleminimin e te dobteve por kurrsesi nuk mund te luaje rol evolues.Mendo psh nje tufe dreresh.Normalisht qe me i dobti e me i ngathti do jete ushqim per luanin ndersa me i forti e i shpejti do mbijetoje, por ama kjo kurrsesi nuk e ben drerin te evoloje( ti dalin krahe apo organe te tjera sic pretendon darwini&company)*


 Eshte pikerisht kjo ruajtje e elementeve me te forte qe ben qe specia te evoluoje. Eliminimi e me te dobteve do te thote eliminimi i nje pengese ne zhvillim. Eshte tamam ashtu si thua ti qe i dobti do bjere pre e luanit ndersa i forti do behet me i shpejte dhe do te mbijetoje. Kjo eshte ajo qe ben qe nje qenie te zhvillohet. Ta zeme dreri me brire te medhenj e ka te veshtire te mbijetoje pasi briret i ngaterrohen ne peme, prandaj kjo perzgjedhje natyrore qe po flasim do beje te mundur qe brezat e mevonshem te kene brire gjithnje e me te vegjel, ndoshta edhe t'i zhduke fare ne rast se nuk do ekzistonte rreziku qe pa brire te bjere pre e kafsheve te tjera. Ky eshte nje hap ne zhvillim (evolucion) dhe kjo vjen si pasoje e modifikimit te ADN. Eshte e njejta situate si ne rastin e fluturave ne Angli. Vertet qe ato nuk evoluan  ne nje tjeter kafshe por nje modifikim gjenetik ndodhi ne strukturen e ADN qe determinoi ndryshimin e ngjyres. Ti mos prit qe ta zeme sot te shohesh nje derr dhe neser ta shohesh se si shnderrohet ne luan, fjala vjen. Ky eshte nje proces qe zgjat miliona vjet dhe vjen si pasoje e shnderrimeve te njepasnjeshme ne strukturen gjenetike (ADN).

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Do vazhdoj t'u pergjigjem pyetjeve qe ke ngritur pak me vone se tani nuk kam shume kohe.

 Pershendetje, S.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Persa i perket ceshtjes se kompleksitetit mos harro qe embrioni njerezor ne javet e para perbehet nga qeliza te padiferencuara, dhe me vone fillon procesi i diferencimit qe con ne formimin e gjithe organeve dhe sistemeve. Dhe ky informacion se si duhet te diferencohen keto qeliza dhe se cfare organi duhet te formojne dhe se ne cfare vendi te trupit duhet te jete ky organ apo se si duhet te interveproje me te tjeret ruhet ne ADN. Ky proces vazhdon edhe pas lindjes ne vitet e para dhe deri ne pubertet kur organizmi njerezor mer strukturen perfundimtare. Procesi i formimit te strukturave komplekse eshte pasoje e ndryshimeve te shpeshta qe ndodhin ne jeten intrauterine dhe me pak ne vitet e para te jetes extrauterine. Pra ne asistojme ne nje proces te tille cdo dite po ta shohim nga nje perspektive me e ngushte. 
Pse ky proces nuk mund te ndodhe dhe ne permasa me te medha sic pretendon macroevolucioni???

----------

